# [OOC] OOC thread about the non-iconics adventure



## HeavyG (Jan 22, 2002)

This is an out-of-character thread to discuss the non-iconics adventure.

Which is here.

Everybody's welcome to comment.


----------



## Murhid (Jan 23, 2002)

Quick question HeavyG, IC about what time would it be right now?


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 23, 2002)

*What time ?*

I'd say early afternoon.


----------



## Kytess (Jan 23, 2002)

Wow, that last post was draining.  I was struggling to explain the event properly in-character; with no similar experiences or feelings, I was really searching.

Still, it _does_ help further my character's story...

_CRGreathouse heads off to continue his work on the old threads... just 29 pages to go.  Sigh._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 23, 2002)

Ubaar's truncated stat block:

*Ubaar:* male half-orc Bbn1, Clr1; CR 2; Medium-size Humanoid (half-orc); HD 1d8+1d12+4; hp 21; Init +2 (Dex); Spd 40 ft; AC 16 (+2 Dex, +4 chain shirt); Atks +6 melee (2d6+6/crit 19-20, mw greatsword), or +4 ranged (1d8+4/crit x3, mw mighty composite longbow [+4]); SA rage, spells, turn undead; SQ fast movement, half-orc traits; AL CG; SV Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +3; Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8. 
_Skills and Feats:_ Handle Animal +0, Intimidate +4, Intuit Direction +2, Knowledge (religion) +3, Listen +6, *Perform (Drums) +0*, Wilderness Lore +2; Scent.


----------



## Doppleganger (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey CR, do you have a truncated stat block for Ivellios (to refresh my memory of what I'm role-playing here!)


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 23, 2002)

Man!
Why'd you had to go and do that with Ivellios, Dopp?


			
				Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *"There's a funny couple.  Does this mean Kytess' baby will be a quarter-orc?" *




I mean, it was a bit of a stretch, personally, for me to have Ubaar try and be consoling, and a bit enamored of Kytess...

I would have thought that was obvious.
But it gives more opportunity for role-playing, IN-CHARACTER, so i said "WTF".

Then you go and piss on my efforts with good ol' antagonizing, while at the same time ignoring Ubaar's direct offer for more beer.

[baffled] Sometimes i just don't get you.
Can't you control Ivellios just a _little?_

I mean, if CR or I role-play our characters properly, won't either Kytess or Ubaar attack you for such an outrage?

[/baffled]


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 23, 2002)

BTW, I couldn't find our thread in Rogue's Gallery to post Ubaar's stats.
And I see CR has all the stats, also.

Heavy, do you want to make the Rogue's Gallery thread for our characters? (or am i missing it?)


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 23, 2002)

Dopp - here's Ivellios.

*Ivellios Nailo*
Race: Wood Elf
Class: Bbn 1 / Rgr 1
HP: 23
Initiative: +4 (dex)
Speed: 40 ft
AC: 18 (+4 dex, +4 armor)
Attacks: Greatsword +7, Longsword +7, Shortsword +7, Longbow +8
Damage: Greatsword 2d6+6, Longsword 1d8+4, Shortsword (secondary hand) 1d6+2, Arrow d6+4
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 6 
Skills: +2 Handle Animal (rank 4), +6 Wilderness Lore (rank 4), +0 Animal Empathy (rank 2)
Feats: Toughness
Special: Rage 1/day, Fast Movement, Tracking, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Favored Enemy Orcs/Half-orcs (+1 dam within 30ft), Favored Class for Wood Elf is Ranger, Elven abilities (Imm Sleep, +2 vs Ench, Low-light Vision, +2 Listen/Search/Spot, Active 5' secret door searching)
Possessions: Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow (18 Str), 15 Masterwork Arrows w/ Quiver, Masterwork Longsword w/ Scabbard, Masterwork Shortsword w/ Scabbard, Masterwork Greatsword w/ Scabbard, Chain Shirt, Leopardskin Cloak, Wooden Holy Symbol of Crescent Moon (Corellon Larethian), Backpack, Bedroll, Flint & Steel, One Day's Trail Rations, Full Wineskin, 6gp.

Personality: His elvish nature shines through in his love for singing and dancing, often expressed by spontaneous celebrations after victory in battle. 

edit:  note the bit about celebrating after battle, and love of dancing?
Kinda strange to ignore Ubaar and both accounts...   ?
I'm just really baffled here....


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 23, 2002)

Reaper - Dopp doesn't control his character at all.  Neither do I...

I have no grudge against Dop.  Kytess might, though...


----------



## Murhid (Jan 23, 2002)

That was truly a great read! *clap* *clap*

Come on reaper the man is drunk like a baboon, I would have been surprised if he didn't say something about you two along the lines he did.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 24, 2002)

hey, as long as Dopp and you guys are OK with conflict intra-party, for the sake of roleplaying, than you KNOW i don't have a problem with it.

I just got the impression from the last blowup (Ubaar spooking Ivellios) that it was not OK to have conflict.
Or at least that it was frowned upon, even when roleplaying in-character.

I guess that's changed now?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 24, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Reaper - Dopp doesn't control his character at all.  Neither do I...*



Actually, as you admitted months ago, you have been having to manage Kytess' normal reactions so as to not have everyone fighting, when actually she probably has the shortest fuse of all.

We all can modify what our characters are doing, somewhat, within some parameters.

I'm wondering if Dopp is ever going to have Ivellios seem like he even WANTS to stay with the party.

Resentful and forlorn loners only go so far in endearing themselves to a party, in my eyes.

He kinda reminds me at times of Fighter in the 8-Bit Theater comic strip.

[Ivellios] "I like swords." [/Ivellios]


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 24, 2002)

Before I was streching my interpretation of Kytess to have her not attack; now I'd have to break it to have her not do so.

However, all she's done so far is start a brawl, whereas she was ready to *kill* before.  1d3+2 subdual damage is very different from 2d4+3 points of real damage.

I think the best-case scenario is that Kytess and Iv fight until one drops (either from taking too much subdual damage or from too much liquor).


----------



## Murhid (Jan 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *hey, as long as Dopp and you guys are OK with conflict intra-party, for the sake of roleplaying, than you KNOW i don't have a problem with it. *




This isn't that much of a conflict, rather if you look at the situation; Ivellios is drunk (and we're in a tavern, supposed to be having fun/relaxing), and from an even sober person's point of view it looks like Ubaar was coming on to Kytess, Ivellios made a small comment which Kytess may of over reacted to, maybe rightly so if she feels that way. Simple...

5 gp on Kytess !! 

And yes like CR said, if it comes to metal, then we would be in a different situation.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 24, 2002)

I don't know, Murhid... Ivellios has 3 more hit points (7 more in a rage) and attacks at +6 (1d3+4 subdual) or +8 (1d3+6 subdual) instead of +4 (1d3+2 subdual).  Kytess has initiative and +1 AC, but that's nothing.

I'll run the numbers, but I think the only things that could save Kytess are:
1. Ivellios' refusal to fight
2. Ivellios' drunken state
3. Sheer luck

And reaper, we're not changing the rules so much as bending them:
1. Ivellios is drunk
2. We're fistfighting
3. It's one-time, instead of ongoing

I'm sorry if you thought we were picking on you earlier.


----------



## Murhid (Jan 24, 2002)

lol

Are there any offical rules for being drunk ? I'd say something like a -4 attack and -2 AC, that should even things out


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 24, 2002)

OK, I've finished my initial analysis.  It's possible for Kytess to win, though the technical term for the % chance she has is, "a snowball's chance in hell."

If Ivellios fights back (to victory or knockout) with unarmed strikes and rages, I predict that the fight'll end in 5-6 rounds, with Ivellios as the victor and Kytess unconcious.

If Ivellios just stood there and let Kytess hit him (and Kytess continued to do so, which she wouldn't), it would take 15-17 rounds for Kytess to KO him.  Rage would actually hurt Ivellios in this case, since the lowered AC really hurts him (even more than he gets back in extra hps), and he can't take advantage of higher Str.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 24, 2002)

Using Murhid's suggested rules for drunkenness, Ivellios still has the odds, but it's within betting range.

Still not good odds, though; I'd estimate 3:1.


----------



## Murhid (Jan 24, 2002)

hhaha!!



			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *If Ivellios just stood there and let Kytess hit him (and Kytess continued to do so, which she wouldn't), it would take 15-17 rounds for Kytess to KO him. *




Rofl, that'd be funny to watch, the elf getting beaten up for nearly *two minutes*.


----------



## Kytess (Jan 24, 2002)

Remember, Murhid, that that includes Ivellios dodging and his chain shirt blocking a fair portion of the blows.  If he just stood there, unmoving (effective Dex 0), it'd taker less than a minute.

If I could make a subdual coup-de-grace with my fists, it would take 1 or 2 rounds.


----------



## Murhid (Jan 24, 2002)

Anyway enough beating up Ivellios 

CR is my stat block correct with standard?

*Murhid:* male human Mnk2; CR 2; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 2d8+2; hp 15; Init +3 (Dex); Spd 30 ft; AC 17 (+1 bracers of armor, +3 Mnk, +3 Dex); Atks +5 ranged (1 [x3], mw shuriken), or +3 melee (1d6+2, unarmed strike), or +1/+1 melee (1d6+2, unarmed strike); SA stunning attack; SQ evasion; AL LN; SV Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +6; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 10.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +3, Diplomacy +3, Escape Artist +4, Hide +5, Jump +4, Listen +8, Move Silently +8; Deflect Arrows, Dodge, Improved Unarmed Strike, Run.
_Special Attacks:_ Stunning Attack (Su): 2/day, Murhid may attempt to stun a living creature for 1 round. The creature is unable to act unless it succeeds a Fortitude save (DC 14).
_Possessions:_ loaf of bread, _potion of cure light wounds_, 9 mw shuriken,_ +1 bracers of armor_, 2 days' rations, 30 shuriken, 3 silvered shuriken, small hunk of cheese, 3 sunrods, waterskin, winter blanket, 40 gp.


----------



## Kytess (Jan 24, 2002)

*Murhid, male human Mnk2:* CR 2; ECL 2; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 2d8+2; hp 15; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; AC 17 (+1 _bracers of armor_, +3 Mnk, +3 Dex); Melee unarmed strike +3 (1d6+2), or unarmed strike +1/+1 (1d6+2); Ranged mw shuriken +5 (1 [x3]); SA stunning attack; SQ evasion; AL LN; SV Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +6; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 10.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +3, Diplomacy +3, Escape Artist +4, Hide +5, Jump +4, Listen +8, Move Silently +8; Deflect Arrows, Dodge, Improved Unarmed Strike, Run.
_SA--Stunning Attack (Su):_ 2/day, Murhid may attempt to stun a living creature for 1 round. The creature is unable to act unless it succeeds a Fortitude save (DC 14).
_Equipment:_ mw shuriken (9), silvered shuriken (3), shuriken (30), _ +1 bracers of armor_, loaf of bread, _potion of cure light wounds_, 2 days' rations, small hunk of cheese, 3 sunrods, waterskin, winter blanket, 40 gp.

Here's your stat block in SSBF format.  Some of the changes were manditory, but others were only recomendations, like the order of your equipment.  A few notes:
* There is no standard way to write out the monk bonus to AC; i tend to use "+3 Mnk" as you have done, but that's personal preference.
* There is also no standard for shuriken and mouth darts that shoot multiple projectiles each attack; "[x3]" is the only way I've ever seen.
* The two hyphens in the SA are only used when you can't put the proper symbol in, an en dash.  This is longer than a hyphen but shorter than an em dash; in theory, it's as long as the letter "n".

Gee, I guess I kniow the shortfalls in my system better than anyone else...


----------



## Murhid (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks, very thorough


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 24, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *And reaper, we're not changing the rules so much as bending them:
> 1. Ivellios is drunk
> 2. We're fistfighting
> 3. It's one-time, instead of ongoing
> ...



When I had Ubaar spook Ivellios, that was the first time I'd raised a hand against him.

Remember, Ivellios attacked Ubaar unprovoked and when Ubaar was unarmed at the introduction.

And I THOUGHT that casting Fear was the safest, non-combatative thing that I could have Ubaar do.
I was actually proud that I didn't have Ubaar approach the Ivellios problem with fists or steel.

And i didn't thihnk you guys were picking on me.
i think you guys were being unsympathetic and nonunderstanding of the bind Dopp put me in role-playing wise is all. 

And as for this fisticuffs -  like i said back the last time he did this, if Dopp wants to have a knock-down fight, we can have some fun with that in character, if that's the direction he wants to go.
I just got the feeling from everyone that that wasn't a good idea.

I'll have to see if Ubaar has a Daze spell left unused today.


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 24, 2002)

*Fisticuffs...*

Here's what I think about the whole situation.

First, I don't want inter-party conflict to get out of hand. So don't go too far. Don't make me mad.  You won't like me when I'm mad.

Second, if both players really want to fight, here's how it could work :

1) See the second paragraph above.
2) Both players have to agree that it's all meant to be roleplaying fun and not take it personal.
3) I will not stop the game for a week or two to DM such a fight.  As I see it, you have two choices : a) Drop the rules and just describe what you do to each other (roleplaying), or b) Take it to another thread (in Fight Club) and roll the dice yourselves, then come back and announce the results in the IC thread.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * I'm wondering if Dopp is ever going to have Ivellios seem like he even WANTS to stay with the party.*




I'm starting to wonder myself...





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * He kinda reminds me at times of Fighter in the 8-Bit Theater comic strip.*




What's that ?




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I was actually proud that I didn't have Ubaar approach the Ivellios problem with fists or steel.*




So was, Reaper, so was I.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *i think you guys were being unsympathetic and nonunderstanding of the bind Dopp put me in role-playing wise is all. *




Believe me, I understand exactly the situation you were put in.

There's just no perfect solution here, I think.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * And as for this fisticuffs -  like i said back the last time he did this, if Dopp wants to have a knock-down fight, we can have some fun with that in character, if that's the direction he wants to go.
> I just got the feeling from everyone that that wasn't a good idea.*




See the beginning of the post.


----------



## Kytess (Jan 24, 2002)

I assume that Dopp is doing this for roleplaying.  If there are any problems, please post them in the OOC thread or email me.

In any case, I expect that this will be the last intra-party fight Kytess gets into with Ivellios, becuase if it comes up again, she'll simply get him out of the group.  (And since we want Ivellios in the group, I'm sure it won't happen.)

Heavy G, if Ivellios returns the fight, we'll resolve it by private email and post the results, since we certainly don't want to waste everyone's time.  I suspect it won't come to that, though.


----------



## Doppleganger (Jan 24, 2002)

Wow, I missed alot of posts! 

You can stop the speculation.  Ivellios is not going to attack anyone in the party, ever.  I refuse to attack other players.  I think Kytess' punch is perfectly reasonable though.

And Ivellios will always be working _with_ the party.  If you think verbal chatter is unnacceptible and that it absolutely _forces_ characters like Ubaar to role-play a battle then fine I'll stop, but I don't agree at all.   Just pick your favorite TV show or movie and I'm sure you can see that people trade verbal blows all the time and it's taken in a friendly way.  It's all just good natured ribbing.   And all those people don't even have 6 charisma's!!  

I know plenty of people in real life who say things _much_ worse while they are having a friendly conversation with friends!  I gotta tell you, getting off really lucky if you and your friends don't ever poke at each other that!!  If you ever heard a locker-room conversation after a team-sports practice, you'd practically die.  But everybody is laughing and having a good time!

reapersaurus- Yes, I see that Ubaar is dropping hooks to start a friendship.  Ivellios' comment is his reaction to the current action he sees before him (Kytess & Ubaar) rather than re-winding time to react to Ubaars speech (Since I didn't post while Ubaar was attempting conversation, Ubaar had already moved on to Kytess!).  

Please don't suggest fighting.  HeavyG if you insist on combat then you can write Ivellios' actions yourself, because I won't.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey, don't worry.  Despite all my calculations and jokes about combat, I fully expected Ivellios to shrug off the blow; between not wanting PvP and Ivellios being drunk, it was the only logical conclusion.

Certainly, there are many ways to rect to verbal blows other than fighting, but it's hard for Kytess.  She grew up fighting, against the orcs for survival and the other soldiers for acceptance.  She's hot-tempered and impulsive.  She never exactly learned to work with words... Cha 8 and Wis 7 don't help, either.


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 25, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *Please don't suggest fighting.  HeavyG if you insist on combat then you can write Ivellios' actions yourself, because I won't. *




Hey, I'm the first one to be happy that you don't want to fight. 

I was just laying down what _could_ happen if _both_ players insisted on it.

If you can solve conflicts without me having to get involved, I really have no business complaining.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 25, 2002)

I'm afraid I won't be able to post til Saturday afternoon but not Saturday night , I have a debate competition tomorrow afternoon til night, resuming in the morning, in which I have a few hours break before going to a M:tg card tourney with some friends, I'll try to check in friday afternoon though, however unlikely.


----------



## Murhid (Jan 25, 2002)

And dam there I was hoping to have a huge brawl start in the tavern...  maybe next time, lol j/k

Funny how things on the net tend to not mean what they were intended to mean... and so on and so forth  *rambles* *rambles* I remember from a Hospitality class that 70% (I think) of all communication between people is done with body language, alone !!

Good luck Demi-Lich with both events, dam... I remember that Magic game... turned several of my friends to corruption and plain dastardliness, good luck anyways !!

_Murhid then goes to sit in the corner... _


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 25, 2002)

when seeing this post from Heavy in the adventure:


			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *The serving girl arrives, bearing your last orders.  You manage to pay her with some small change you had lying around. You see it's the same girl as yesterday night.[/i]
> 
> "So, you find what you were looking for ?  Y'all look as if you have quite a story to tell." *



I just had the evil desire to have Ubaar go
"Boooo!!!   I'm gonna eat you up little girl!
RAAAAARRRRGGGHHH!!!"
While slobbering and attacking, just like Ivellios' cartoonish charicature of orcs.


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 25, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *when seeing this post from Heavy in the adventure:
> 
> I just had the evil desire to have Ubaar go
> "Boooo!!!   I'm gonna eat you up little girl!
> ...




Gee.  What has SHE done to YOU ? 

Poor girl.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 25, 2002)

I may not be able to post this weekend, due to an ovrloaded schedule.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 29, 2002)

OK, I'm back.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jan 29, 2002)

*All rejoice - I have returned!  *

Thanks to Australia's wonderful telecommunications industry (coupled with the Christmas holidays) it took a little longer than expected to get the phone/cable installed at my new place.

It's good to see the game's still going though, and it looks as though you've greatly enjoyed yourselves... I'm still disappointed I missed some great RPing opportunities, however.  

I'm still coming to grips with the nuances of the new boards (not to mention still trying to find an avatar), but it looks as though everything's running pretty smoothly.  Would you like me to repost Jalon's character sheet, Heavy G?


----------



## Murhid (Jan 29, 2002)

Good to have you back Seraph, your extended absence made wonder if you had come to dire straits.


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: All rejoice - I have returned!  *



			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Would you like me to repost Jalon's character sheet, Heavy G? *




Why not ?  Start a thread in "Rogue's Gallery" and everybody can post their stats there, I guess.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 29, 2002)

I didn't start a thread on the Rogues' Gallery becuase I though you'd want to, Heavy G.

I'm not sure about everyone else, but I've been updating mine throughout the adventure, not only the stat block, but the history and personality.  Does anyone else do this?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 30, 2002)

I thought you were going to start a Rogue's Gallery also, Heavy G...

I've just been waiting to post Ubaar's stuff on there.

I will wait for either Heavy or CR to start the thread, OK?

And I've toyed with making up some more stuff for Ubaar's background and personality, but I think I've been dumping enough info in the threads, and his personality's fairly easy to pick up, I'd think.

I've been HOPING that some other players would elaborate a bit on their characters, since I really don't have much of a handle of the halflings characters, or Murhid - monks are always WAY too enigmatic for my role-playing tastes, and Iveliios would be better if expanded and made a bit less cartoonish, methinks.

Just my 2 cents...

While I'm being fairly up-front:
I'd love it if someone other than me or CR starts a roleplaying scene. I feel like getting other characters saying something in character is like pulling teeth sometimes.  

I might be way off, but my memory is that the thread's already stalled for over a day and a half at a time, just in the last 2 weeks.
So I try to jump-start it with a fairly lengthy post.
Then it gets good role-play for one reply.
Then nothing again.
I'm worried, frankly.

Anyway, maybe that worry will spur some activity in the OOC thread, at least.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 30, 2002)

It was slow after break, and Jalon's player was gone for a long time.  It happens.

As for role-playing concerns, I'd really like to know more about the halflings.  Kytess doesn't really think much of them, as they've not done much directly and seem frivolous to her.

Remember, though, that roleplaying doesn’t have to be exclusive of action – the way our characters react to combat should be reflective of their personalities (to some degree).  Kytess fights in a very straightforward, almost mechanical way – she’s a trained soldier.  Ubaar rushes up to foes and tramples them, grappling or slashing without real tactical thought.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 30, 2002)

Character thread on the Rogues Gallery:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1765


----------



## Murhid (Jan 30, 2002)

I am quite often writing things with Murhid involved, though the majority I scrap, or are later on in his carrier. They are mainly just writing practices for myself.

I'll try to update my background a little but I don't want to reveal Murhid to most of you, for IC sakes.

Also I'm now in my final year of secondary school and the frequency of my posts will surely decrease...


----------



## Murhid (Jan 30, 2002)

Ok posted revised background, I included a little more about past adventuring.

I am 100% sure it is riddled with mistakes so please if anyone has some time to proof read it, Thank you !

And what was the Barons name again?


----------



## Murhid (Jan 30, 2002)

Please excuse my terrible grammar, I'm proof reading it for the 4th time and still picking up silly mistakes....

Also if anyone has some ideas I could include or what not, please fire away !


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 30, 2002)

--deleted--


----------



## Thanee (Jan 30, 2002)

I wasn't able to access the boards during the last days (they were terribly slow for me, so slow that I couldn't even read them). Now everything seems to work properly. Hope it stays like this.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Murhid (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks for clearing that up CR !


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 31, 2002)

Are you done with it?  If so, I'll edit the post out... no sense in wasting (eye) space.


----------



## Murhid (Feb 1, 2002)

Yes, yes, you can edit it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 1, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *I'll try to update my background a little but I don't want to reveal Murhid to most of you, for IC sakes.*



General Comment:
I'm probably in the minority, but I'm generally not a fan of enigmatic, hard-to-read characters when it comes to role-playing.

Not that my opinion affects your character at all, Murhid, but NOT talking much, and not revealing anything, and being really reserved in everything is kind of too much like playing a brick wall, you know?

It's hard to have fun when talking to a character like a brick wall (not that Murhid is). 

Basically, IF this were a vote (and it isn't - you are in control of Murhid, of course), I would vote to see more of Murhid and have him open up and make his feelings known, etc.

It might give us more to roleplay off of, and that's the whole point (IMO) to having this Adventure that Heavy G created.

P.S. The stuff with Kytess recently was really nice.  more! more!


----------



## Murhid (Feb 1, 2002)

Great comment !!

As you saw when he does feel like he can open up to someone he does, but for _him_ that has only happened once in our adventure. Murhid is there for a job as far as he sees it (for now) and I suppose he is just a reclusive person, and that is the character I made and the character I wish to play, if we were here to play 100% role-playing focused characters HG should've made a more Diplomatic orientated campaign or somethin' . 

When I feel that the character _Murhid_ feels comfortable enough to express his feelings more he will, if that waiting detracts from the role-playing opportunities for some well boo hoo , your gonna have to wait.

Just be glad I didn't make a Mage of once-he-gets-highler-level-and-takes-over-the-world character 


Though your opinion is noted, and any more input is great !

I greatly enjoy this discussion about the characters, though I would of liked it more if it were about Murhid's past and not my role-playing style of him.  



--->> A thing I've found when we do _seriously_ role-play it has mostly been in pairs, thus quite often excludes the rest of the group...  I suppose it is just easier to do so, maybe it is just a coincidence. In addition I'd just like to say "great work" to Taz's last couple post, I thought they were very well done.


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 1, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *if we were here to play 100% role-playing focused characters HG should've made a more Diplomatic orientated campaign or somethin' .
> *




It might be moving that way... 

(Roleplaying like that is more fun to me - and less work - than dungeon crawling.)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 1, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *As you saw when he does feel like he can open up to someone he does, but for him that has only happened once in our adventure. Murhid is there for a job as far as he sees it (for now) and I suppose he is just a reclusive person, and that is the character I made and the character I wish to play, if we were here to play 100% role-playing focused characters HG should've made a more Diplomatic orientated campaign or somethin' .
> 
> When I feel that the character Murhid feels comfortable enough to express his feelings more he will, if that waiting detracts from the role-playing opportunities for some well boo hoo , your gonna have to wait.*




It's interesting, but I had no idea that Kytess would have anything to do with your charactr originally.  I just layed the character out the way I thought she'd respond, and it just ended up working out that way.  Who's to tell?

Kytess has been much more open than I expected, but that's just because she found something in common with another group member.  Perhaps it'll happen again with other members (not neccisarily with Kytess, though).


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 1, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *It might be moving that way...
> 
> (Roleplaying like that is more fun to me - and less work - than dungeon crawling.) *




Be careful, though, Heavy G; Kytess doesn't like standing around doing nothing but talking: she's a fighter first and foremost.

Compare to Ivellios being stuck indoors for extended periods of time (tree graveyard quote?) - she'd go crazy.


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 1, 2002)

Don't worry, CRG.  I meant more roleplaying and storyline, I'm not turning this into a game of subtle machiavellian power plays and quiet manipulations behind the scenes.  Especially with those characters. 

It would be funny to have this party sent as Waterdeep's ambassadors to the Shou Lung imperial court in Kara-Tur, but it won't happen. 

I'm thinking more storyline, less dice-rolling. More wilderness, less dungeon. Less battle, but more intense and meaningful ones.  Combats are too time-intensive to run for no good reason (like fighting two-three almost-random ghouls, for example).


Apart from that, Reaper, I've noticed you think you're B.A.D.D.

What did you think of my disposable dragon ?


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 1, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *It would be funny to have this party sent as Waterdeep's ambassadors to the Shou Lung imperial court in Kara-Tur, but it won't happen. *




Just imagine... [caricature mode on]

Kytess :"Well, _I_'m not talking with the emperor."

Murhid :"Neither am I."

Karaturian hostess :"Can I do anything to make your stay more comfortable ?"

Ivellios :"Yes, more beer ! And I'm NOT taking a bath before the reception."

*Meanwhile, Sollir is busy pocketing the sweet ricecakes on the table tray.*

*Taz enters the room, excited* :"Hey, guys !  Ubaar just insulted these people's culture and the emperor's wife.  He'll have to fight the emperor's champion in a duel at first light tomorrow.

*Ubaar follows* :"These Karatur people take jokes much too seriously."

*Jalon sighs* :"This is NOT justice. Tyr, shoot me now."


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 1, 2002)

Sorry, just felt a bit silly on that long friday afternoon...


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 1, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *I'm thinking more storyline, less dice-rolling. More wilderness, less dungeon. Less battle, but more intense and meaningful ones.  Combats are too time-intensive to run for no good reason (like fighting two-three almost-random ghouls, for example).
> 
> 
> Apart from that, Reaper, I've noticed you think you're B.A.D.D.
> ...



Heavy G, i totally understand your wanting to take a break before venturing back into the dungeon.
As we were in there, week after week, I was noticing HOW MUCH damned work that must have been for you!
It must be nice to not have to open 4 windows and not have to be in Excel and upload images every day or so, huh? 

So i, for one, again give you a hearty Good Job, man! for all the work you had to do for our exploits.

I'm sure you would like a bit more of a break for roleplaying and discussion out of combat.
That's actually why i looked up the info on FR and the Uthgardts to get more background so i could possibly roleplay with the priest, etc.
I also figured you MIGHT have some background and flavor for the NPC you might want to get exposed.
That's the one thing I don't think I'd get used to as a DM - working on stuff like NPC's and locations that end up not getting used because the player don't engage the NPC or go to the location...

However, to support lengthy roleplay, I'm wondering how many characters would have to be involved in a particular scene...?

And about you being B.A.D.D. :  i was gonna initially say it was OK, but in retrospect, ya!
I think that was a pretty darned disposable dragon, shame on you!   LOL
I never REALLY thought of it as a dragon, but if you meant it to be a dragon, WHY?
Couldn't it have been a big lizard race, or something?
Cause if it was a dragon, as i remember the size was off (was it supposed to be a wyrmling?)

And IF it was a dragon, why would its 'master(s)' sacrifice it like that, by having it in a dungeon where it couldn't (or didn't) take advantage of its flying capabilities?
In a short amount of years, the dragon could have grown to be twice as powerful.
Seems kind of a waste to have it die just defending against some intruders... 

Unless we didn't REALLY kill it, and they've raised it, or made it an undead fire dragon!  Ahhhhhh!!! 

Nice to see some talking about the adventure going on...


----------



## Thanee (Feb 1, 2002)

> In addition I'd just like to say "great work" to Taz's last couple post, I thought they were very well done.




I'm glad you did like 'em! 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. HeavyG: *LOL*


----------



## Murhid (Feb 1, 2002)

LMAO !!!!




			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *It would be funny to have this party sent as Waterdeep's ambassadors to the Shou Lung imperial court in Kara-Tur, but it won't happen. *




Dam, I could of got some more coats


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 1, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Don't worry, CRG.  I meant more roleplaying and storyline, I'm not turning this into a game of subtle machiavellian power plays and quiet manipulations behind the scenes.  Especially with those characters.*




It's OK, Heavy G - *I* wouldn't mind, anyway.  Roleplaying is much better for PBP games, anyway.  I'm just trying to ensure Kytess doesn't leave the group...


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 2, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * It must be nice to not have to open 4 windows and not have to be in Excel and upload images every day or so, huh? *




Oh, yeah !




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * However, to support lengthy roleplay, I'm wondering how many characters would have to be involved in a particular scene...? *




There's no fixed number, y'know.  I just don't want people limiting themselves, not participating because two players have a dialogue thing going.  I don't want people to feel like they must post when they don't want to.  

But I also don't want some to feel excluded. 




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * And about you being B.A.D.D. :  i was gonna initially say it was OK, but in retrospect, ya!
> I think that was a pretty darned disposable dragon, shame on you!   LOL *




I admit it was pretty disposable. 




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * I never REALLY thought of it as a dragon, but if you meant it to be a dragon, WHY?
> Couldn't it have been a big lizard race, or something?*




Why ?  Because it was a dragon.  I wouldn't alter it's race just not to offend certain sensibilities...

It WAS a big lizard race ... a dragon.  




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Cause if it was a dragon, as i remember the size was off (was it supposed to be a wyrmling?) *




Yup.  A poor wyrmling, barely out of it's egg.  And you butchered it, you bullies. 





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * And IF it was a dragon, why would its 'master(s)' sacrifice it like that, by having it in a dungeon where it couldn't (or didn't) take advantage of its flying capabilities?
> In a short amount of years, the dragon could have grown to be twice as powerful.
> Seems kind of a waste to have it die just defending against some intruders... *




Ah, but you assume it has masters.  OOC, I can say this : That part of the dungeon was the dragon's lair, its home.  It's not as if it knew you were coming or it would have attacked outside.  When it saw intruders in its territory, it immediately attacked.  When it realized that you were not it's usual easy prey, it tried to back off, but it was overrun.  Too bad.

It was also the dumbest thing in the dungeon so far, stats-wise (apart from the invisible fungus, of course).




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Unless we didn't REALLY kill it, and they've raised it, or made it an undead fire dragon!  Ahhhhhh!!!
> *




I don't think so...  Still... nah...

Who would waste the magic to make undead dragons on a wyrmling ?  Especially when you're on the Dragon Coast (it's not just a name). Dragons are a dime a dozen here - take THAT B.A.D.D. ! 

Just consider yourself lucky that red dragons' motherly instincts aren't well developped.


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 4, 2002)

I've been swamped at work, so I didn't have time to post today.

And I'll be away to Quebec City tomorrow.

On wednesday, the action resumes.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 6, 2002)

I've finished transcribing pages 12-23 of our campaign logs.  There are 38 in all; the first 11 are introduction.

It's almost a third...


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 6, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *I've finished transcribing pages 12-23 of our campaign logs.  There are 38 in all; the first 11 are introduction.
> 
> It's almost a third...  *




This is a situation for...

Super Cheeleader !







Go CR !
Go CR !
Go CR !
Gooooooooo CR !


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 7, 2002)

Heh, just posting to let everyone know I'm alive, I figured this would be a little more hack n'slash so I min/maxed...a little   Things aren't as fun when you have 8 int and cha, until I finish up my character concept which I haven't   Oh well, the story centers around Ubaar and Kytess' interlude, thats fine with me.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 7, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Heh, just posting to let everyone know I'm alive, I figured this would be a little more hack n'slash so I min/maxed...a little   Things aren't as fun when you have 8 int and cha, until I finish up my character concept which I haven't   Oh well, the story centers around Ubaar and Kytess' interlude, thats fine with me. *




Hey, you think 7 Wis is fun?  And you're not the only one with Cha 8. 

Seriously, I'd love it if you got more  into it - I like the little ones.  You might need to convince Kytess, though, who looks at you and just *knows* you don't have either the strength or the leverage to match up in melee combat.

Edit: Are you going to post a dream?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 7, 2002)

Couldn't access the boards during the last two days... 

Getting some annoying server busy message all the time...

I'll post this evening... unless the server is busy again...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Murhid (Feb 7, 2002)

Yeah I had that to, I think Morrus was/is testing certain things, and allowing only 200 people to view the boards at one time is one of them.


----------



## Conaill (Feb 7, 2002)

Oh come one, _one_ of you must be having an X-rated dream? Cut all the doom-and-gloom, I want to see your _real_ subconscious at work...


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 7, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *OOC, I can say this : That part of the dungeon was the dragon's lair, its home. It's not as if it knew you were coming or it would have attacked outside.*



Wait....  that means there's TREASURE to be had in them thar dungeon that is laying unclaimed RIGHT NOW!
"Ubaar wakes up and walks into the dungeon to recover the treasure"    LOL   (j/k)


			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> *Oh come one, one of you must be having an X-rated dream? Cut all the doom-and-gloom, I want to see your real subconscious at work...  *



Well, we haven't heard Ivellios' dream yet...
You might get your wish, Conaill.   
(i haven't heard any readers post..   are ther other people who read this thread that aren't 'in' the thread?)

I COULD have Ubaar think some naughty thought about that ruff and randy, spike-wielding tigress of a woman in our party...     oooh -  he'd probably LIKE getting in a nice physical 'confrontation' with HER..   

But i wouldn't wanna embarrass CR (or myself)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 8, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I COULD have Ubaar think some naughty thought about that ruff and randy, spike-wielding tigress of a woman in our party...     oooh -  he'd probably LIKE getting in a nice physical 'confrontation' with HER..   *




Of course, that would get into a statutory rape situation...


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 8, 2002)

Let's try to keep things PG, eh Ubaar?  

Sorry about the grisly images in Jalon's dream everyone - I just woke from a pretty terrifying nightmare myself, so I was feeling a bit of inspiration.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh, and I agree wholeheartedly with Ubaar - speak up anyone who's lurking in this thread.  It'd be nice to know that we've got an audience who's enjoying the proceedings as much as I am.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 8, 2002)

*Love* the dream, Jalon!  It was a little vivid, but it made it interesting.  "Ubaar?"  I thought, before I saw the rest of the group... then pictured Kytess' face (per her sig/avatar) motionless and even paler... *shudder*

*****/*****!


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 8, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Let's try to keep things PG, eh Ubaar?  *



What?
Blood, pain, anguish, and death are OK in YOUR dream, but I can't have Ubaar gettin any nookie in HIS dream?

You must be an American (like me)...  violence and death are OK, but sex?  Forget about it.   

CR - Ubaar's probably younger than the lot of you, since half-orcs mature faster...    were you meaning that Kytess is younger than 18, or Ubaar is?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 8, 2002)

Kytess is 17 years old.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 8, 2002)

ahhhh...   ironically enough, so is Ubaar.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 8, 2002)

Interesting.  Of course, Ubaar's much more mature (well, kinda ), given that half-orc maturity comes 5-10 years sooner...


----------



## Murhid (Feb 8, 2002)

*clap* *clap*

Nice work Taz and Jalon, both very atmospheric dreams, I loved 'em.

haha lol at dead Murhid !!


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 10, 2002)

Heavy G - is there room for a new character?  I think Murhid wants to change characters:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3153


----------



## Murhid (Feb 10, 2002)

!!

ahahah


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 10, 2002)

Murhid, is there something you're not telling me ?


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 11, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *If it were up to me, a 20' light would enable you to see up to 20', with penalties before that.  A torch does not emit much light.  Carrying lanterns would already be much better.
> 
> Mmmh.
> 
> ...



That's something like CR was proposing. Hmmmmmmm....   

So on that note, what are each person in the party's plans for light sources when we go down next?
What is the length that you can see with that source?

I really think that we're gonna get someone killed if we can't bring EVERYONE'S fighting abilities to bear , since Heavy seems to be basing the CR of the encounters based off of ALL of us being active, and able participants in the encounter.

If memory serves, there were MANY sequences there were we really only could have 2 or 3 people really in combat.
In other words, I don;t see Heavy G going easy on us just because someone can't see to attack their target in battle.

And do we as a party know now about regeneration?
If we meet devils again, do we have a battle plan as to how to go about it?
Jalon, have you let Ubaar know that if he uses Magic Weapon, it will kill the devils?
Cause if Ubaar knows, he'll pray for that instead of Divine Favor.

P.S. Ubaar used the herbs, yes.
He'll continue to do as the doctor ordered till he's back to Ubaar form.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 11, 2002)

And what is our marching order going to be?
Are we going to have Ivellios up front again, after Dopp had him waltz right thru the door we'd been planning on raiding? (that was funny, Dopp, and straight on character, I thought -  I was surprised he didn't rage.. or did he?)

And is there, or are there any strategies that Jalon or Kytess would want to treach the group while we have some downtime for a day?

The whole concept of group attacks might be alien to some of us?
For Ubaar's part, he used to participate in some battle tactics, but they mainly were a partner-oriented thing with him and a bard/spellcaster (Jaida) who would try to disarm and charm his opponents. They'd cover both bases between their 2 abilities - her magical/social and his physical (w/magic supplement).

I'm sure it would help if we were 3rd level for more strategy, but what can we do to make our dungeon-crawling less chaotic, and bring some of the less-active people to the front?


----------



## Murhid (Feb 11, 2002)

Great points Reaper, they needed to be brought up/ up again. 

As far as battle tactics go for Murhid; it has been 'partner-oriented' as well, involving a lot of flanking for the most part.

On the topic of light, Murhid has his sunrods (30ft radius) and will not mind giving one to a lightless companion if need be. 

I would like it if Murhid could scout a little, though needing light that's going to be a big no-no. So he'll just do what he was doing last time and stay back with the party in what ever marching order assigned, though if Ubaar (who I assume will scout again) calls for help I'll run Murhid down ASAP.


----------



## Murhid (Feb 11, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *and bring some of the less-active people to the front *




For sure, I'd like to see Sollir be part of things a bit more; who has great ranged attacks IIRC.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 11, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *For sure, I'd like to see Sollir be part of things a bit more; who has great ranged attacks IIRC. *



It seems to me that Sollir hasn't been posting as much recently.
I think I saw him posting as a regular member of the Psionicle thread?
Is your time limited recently, Sollir, or is this just a passing thing? (just wondering)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 11, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *That's something like CR was proposing. Hmmmmmmm....   *




OK, you figured me out.  We're the same person.  I claim to be away with one of my personae and continue posting with the others to allay suspicion.  In fact, I'm also Piratecat/Monte Cook/Bruce Cordell!


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 12, 2002)

Ah HAAAAAA!!!
I knew you'd slip up one day and admit it!
You should be ashamed of yourself... 
well, that explains how you kept posting right after Heavy G dud!


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 12, 2002)

Curses and damnation !

Why did I just reveal myself like that ?!?

(Of course, there's a 51.43% chance CRG's last post was bogus. )


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 12, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *(Of course, there's a 51.43% chance CRG's last post was bogus. ) *




I know myself all too well...

On a serious note, I think I'll retire my Kytess login - these new boards make logout/login too much work.  I'll likely use a .sig - just in case you forget which character is mine ().


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 13, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *(Of course, there's a 51.43% chance CRG's last post was bogus. ) *



That was _pre-errata._
With the latest online interpretation from the Sage, it changes it to 99.72%...  

And I agree, CR - re-logging in is WAY too much of a pain.
That's why I originally kept this is my posting persona for Ubaar, and that I already had Alhandra to switch back and forth between.

Kinda sad how Piratecat has left all the Iconics out in the lurch without so much of a whisper of a post, eh? 

And I checked the threads -  I think I've seen Sollir post but 3 short posts since we started back.  Is he OK?

And it seems like people are not that interested in continuing at a very consistent pace, from the slow nature of the thread... ?


----------



## Murhid (Feb 13, 2002)

Hrm.....

Dr S died, he was just a lurker anyway......


----------



## Murhid (Feb 13, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Farmer, male human Com1:*


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 13, 2002)

Did you read the reply to the post?  The last commoner was munchkin!


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 13, 2002)

Just a thought, here:

Based on these 3 observations:
1) Sollir has been posting quite a bit on the Psionicle In-Character thread
2) He (Sollir's player) mentioned that he hadn't really created Sollir with role-playing in mind
3) He hasn't really been posting for over a month.

I therefore ask Sollir if he truly wants to continue role-playing Sollir in this adventure?
It's no harm done, if he doesn't feel for his character that much, and decides to bow out.
That would probably help us in the long run, if you decided either way up front.

So what do you say, Sollir?
 I'd like it if Sollir stayed (as I'm sure we all would), but I just put 2 and 2 together from what you said earlier, and am getting an idea that you may not be happy continuing in this thread? (course, my conclusion could EASILY be totally off - please tell me so, if it is)


----------



## Murhid (Feb 13, 2002)

Reaper please note; in the psionicle, Sollir also has a lesser post count compared to most of the other participants, as well. Other wise, your points are justified.


lol CR
>Heck they wouldn’t be bad for _real_ PC's, they'd make players actually need to role-play in order to survive. Have you tried using them ??


----------



## Murhid (Feb 13, 2002)

Ummm...  Sailor?? Wis 10 ?!?!

I'd think sailors would be stronger than they are wise... 

But then again I'm no Sailor


edit: dam smilies..


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 13, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *Hrm.....
> 
> Dr S died, he was just a lurker anyway......  *




*grin*

...the same fate befell poor Seraph.  *sniff*


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 13, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *So what do you say, Sollir?
> I'd like it if Sollir stayed (as I'm sure we all would), but I just put 2 and 2 together from what you said earlier, and am getting an idea that you may not be happy continuing in this thread? (course, my conclusion could EASILY be totally off - please tell me so, if it is)  *




I'd like to know too.

In fact, if _anyone_ wants to bow out OR doesn't like their character and want to change, I'd like to know.


----------



## Conaill (Feb 13, 2002)

Sollir's also involved in the new Game of Death that's running right now:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2538&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 13, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *Ummm...  Sailor?? Wis 10 ?!?!
> 
> I'd think sailors would be stronger than they are wise... *




Except this one was being a little min/maxer and buffing his Profession (sailor) skill. 



			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Heck they wouldn’t be bad for real PC's, they'd make players actually need to role-play in order to survive. Have you tried using them ??*




No, I haven't.  Can you imagine the look on the players' faces?  "We're playing *those*?"


----------



## Murhid (Feb 13, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Except this one was being a little min/maxer and buffing his Profession (sailor) skill. *



Tsk tsk 



			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"We're playing those?"*



lol


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 15, 2002)

Yes, we're finally back in business!  Everyone's posting!

I hope this crawl isn't too hard on you, H.G.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 15, 2002)

That might be my last post for the next 36 hours or so - I've got a marathon game of D&D lined up for RL (and I'm a player rather than DM for the first time in years!  Huzzah!), but I'll post back here ASAP.

*shakes head and mutters*

Damn, I'm such a geek...


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 16, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Yes, we're finally back in business!  Everyone's posting!
> 
> I hope this crawl isn't too hard on you, H.G. *



Ya, it's nice to see others posting commonly - we'll see how the action plays out.
I've noticed you are on the boards quite a lot lately, CR - my guess is you wouldn't mind a little speed-up in the procedures, either?  

And I don't think this crawl will be quite as long in battle for Heavy G (I don't see how it COULD be..   )How long were we in battle last go round, Heavy?
2 months or so?


----------



## Murhid (Feb 16, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> * I've got a marathon game of D&D lined up
> ---------
> Damn, I'm such a geek... *




Well call me an envious geek


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 16, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * And I don't think this crawl will be quite as long in battle for Heavy G (I don't see how it COULD be..   )How long were we in battle last go round, Heavy?
> 2 months or so?  *




Something like that.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 18, 2002)

*snooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrre*

is it me, or is the pace of the adventure getting positively glacial?

It's really hard to keep interest when it's this slow.


----------



## Murhid (Feb 18, 2002)

FFS would be the correct term to use.....

Dam I wanted to be the quiet fellow who looked smart... now I'm the raving lunatic.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Feb 18, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *FFS would be the correct term to use.....
> *




Sorry, I was waiting to hear everyone else's response/input re: combat tactics.  If everyone's happy with things as they are (both IC and OOC) then I have no qualms about getting back to the ruins ASAP.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 18, 2002)

What's FFS?   

And Jalon - I wouldn't wait for another person's response.

I've had Ubaar say at least 7 things in the last week that weren't responded to in character.
If I waited for a response before throwing something else out there as bait to try to get involvement, I'd never be posting !  LOL


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 18, 2002)

Sorry, can't post an update today.  I just got given a big pile of work to complete by tomorrow morning. 

Most likely, I'll get off work just in time to go to bed.

It's very probable that I'll have time tomorrow.

See you.


----------



## Murhid (Feb 18, 2002)

lol, I just wanted things to move along a bit more than they were, and I didn't think to much more on the topic of tactics was going to be discussed (mainly for the reason that CR is away...)

Oh and Jalon I got light 


HAHA reaper, your chant reminded me straight away of the one in _Lord of the Flies_, sung by the savages 

FFS = for #### sakes... 


 Don't work to hard HG


----------



## Thanee (Feb 18, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I've had Ubaar say at least 7 things in the last week that weren't responded to in character.*




I've noticed a few (like the weird cat), but didn't respond to them, because Taz was probably not listening, having other things in her mind. *shrug*

Only to reassure you, that you don't go unnoticed... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 19, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> * Don't work to hard HG *




Too late for that.

My future looks bleak.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 19, 2002)

I'm posting again, but don't look for any brilliant moves from me - I'm very sick right now.  I would have posted, except I've been too sick to get myself up and use the computer.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 19, 2002)

I wish you the best, hope you recover quickly!

I'd send you a cleric, but I suppose this doesn't work too well in RL! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Alhandra (Feb 19, 2002)

CR - my condolences...
And you may wanna look in General Discussion -  they're talking badly about the 3E stat block.
This explains why you haven't replied yet.  

Thanee- thanks for noticing my posts.
I was thinking "the microphone wasn't on", or something.

Between pointed remarks about the cat, the "little ones", Jalon's army-ness, and Iveliios, I woulda thought i woulda gotten SOME responses.
I was thinking that people weren't interested in really role-playing much.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 19, 2002)

shoot.
forgot to log out there.
Sorry.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 19, 2002)

oh - can i ask someone which Alhandra avatar you see?
Is it with a white background, or a cloudy background?


----------



## Murhid (Feb 19, 2002)

It looks white reaper.

Hope you get well soon CR !


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 20, 2002)

I'd like everyone to post their character's stats in the Rogue's Gallery thread, if possible.

And, CRG, I have two words for you : _remove disease_


----------



## Thanee (Feb 20, 2002)

> (Sollir moves 15 ft. over to the left, drawing his crossbow, readying an action to fire two normal arrows at the wolf.)




Heh, Sollir has a short bow IIRC, and one lil nitpick... you can only ready a single attack!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 20, 2002)

Thanee said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heh, Sollir has a short bow IIRC, and one lil nitpick... you can only ready a single attack!
> *




One of these days, I swear, this shortbow will turn into a crossbow. 

Yes, and it would be nice to specify what you're readying for next time.

BTW, people, I'm trying out fast-and-loose DMing here.  No map for this battle. And things are liable not to follow the exact rules all the time.  We'll see how this pans out.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 20, 2002)

Kytess was an archer in her earlier days (one of the few things she could do for the army, considering her age), and she has a mighty composite longbow [+2], but she's stuck on the ground to protect against the (_summon monster II_ fiendish) wolf.

It was a hard call; shooting the witch may well have been the better choice.

Edit: Hit the witch, everyone!  Hit the witch!


----------



## Murhid (Feb 21, 2002)

Lol, I don't know if I'll hit her, but I should get some attention... and you know Murhid - he's a great damage sponge


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 21, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Edit: Hit the witch, everyone!  Hit the witch! *



Ubaar yells, "WHICH WITCH? WHICH WITCH?!"

(couldn't ignore the opportunity, since Ubaar hasn't seen her yet...)


----------



## Murhid (Feb 22, 2002)

I *might* not be able to post for the next couple days: so Murhid will just try to attract attention from the witch


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 22, 2002)

Quick thoughts regarding our group, character class, and Sean's rant:

Kytess doesn't consider herself a "fighter"; for her, a "fighter" is a boxer or pugilist.  She considers herself and Ivellios warriors, those who prepare for war. ("I'm an adventurer now, but a warrior always.")

She sees Murhid as a fighter, obviously; Jalon is a warrior-priest or judicator.  Sollir and Taz are spellcasters.  Kytess doesn't know how to classify Ubaar. 

So much for not calling wizards sorcerers!


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 23, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess doesn't know how to classify Ubaar. *



"Hey, baby" would be fine...    
or even "Schmoopy-kins" would be ok given the right circumstances.  LOL


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 23, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar sees the arrows bouncing off the sorceress, and notices Murhid being stung by the devil.
> 
> He looks for and runs behind some cover from the witch and places his faith in Uthgar.
> He decides to pray for his strength to infuse Ubaar's bow.
> (Magic Weapon on the +4 Mighty Composite Longbow) *




DMG page 183:


> Only the ammunition's enhancement bonus is applied against damage reduction, since it is the only part of the weapon actually striking the creature.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 23, 2002)

well...  crap!

I really don't know what to do here.
There were 2 reasons why i had Ubaar burn the Magic Weapon spell.

1) It might get thru the witch's defenses, he thinks (and _I_ thought it would get past the 10/+1 defenses, too)
2) he knows there's a imp around that Jalon told him could be hurt (and more importantly - KILLED) with a blessed weapon.

Would a Magic Weapon'ed bow kill an imp (i think you know what i mean)

If not, there's no point in him doing that; I'd just have him continue to shoot at the witch.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 23, 2002)

on a discussion point:
This is exactly where i have problems with roleplaying vs. playing effectively:

We are all 2nd level characters.
Would any of our characters really know anything about 2nd level spells?
Cause as far as Ubaar would know, the witch would be completely invulnerable to arrows and they're all f^&ed right now.

But obviously, as a player, i know she likely has Protection from Arrows up.

I VERY seldom see people playing their charcters anywhere near as ignorant as they probably would be realistically.
(not just in our adventure, but anywhere)

What do you guys think of this gaming conundrum?
Play our characters realistically, and you might die.
Play our characters effectively, and risk having them do actions that they might not normally do or know about.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 23, 2002)

Kytess knows next to nothing about magic:
* Some "priest" magic can heal wounds
* Some "priest" magic can remove disease and poison
* Some "wizard" magic can blast people
* Some "wizard" magic can blast many people at a time (she's seen one _fireball_ from an orcish wizard)
* Magic can do other things
* Generally, it's a good idea to kill the 'caster first in a fight

I usually have enough metagame knowledge that I could tell Heavy G the odds I'll hit and miss, and well enough that I could compuet my optimal Power Attack amount (in my case, +2/-2 is best).  I don't do this, though; I rely on Kytess' judgement.  In this case, she's Power Attacking because she want to hurt the wolf quickly - she's worried about Taz.  (She'd never admit it.)

I trust Heavy G to keep out characters alive as long as he plans to have us around.  If a character dies, though, I wouldn't mind; I'd simply continue to RP Kytess (or my new character).  Just think of the roleplaying opportunities of a character *really* dying, anyway!  If Kytess died, Murhid would be forced to reconsider Kytess' (dark) philosophy on life, Ubaar would lash out in rage against everyone and everything, Ivellios would try to lighten the mood with a joke or pun, but would feel too depressed to get into it, etc.  I'm not saying that I want a character death, but look on the bright side - there's a lot to be done, and I'm sure we could all make a new character if neccissary.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 23, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Would a Magic Weapon'ed bow kill an imp (i think you know what i mean)*




Only if you swing your bow at it like a baseball bat.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 24, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Only if you swing your bow at it like a baseball bat. *



Then Heavy, can I change my action to having Ubaar just fire another MW arrow?

If so, I'll edit it in.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2002)

Heavy G had already stated on the old boards, that we can edit our post, if the change is reasonable and it hasn't been resolved yet (or used in any other way).

This change is surely reasonable, since Ubaar schould know how his own spells work! 

So, go ahead and edit it, until it's too late! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * We are all 2nd level characters.
> Would any of our characters really know anything about 2nd level spells?
> Cause as far as Ubaar would know, the witch would be completely invulnerable to arrows and they're all f^&ed right now.
> 
> ...




This is more a matter of spellcraft than level.

So far, nobody has passed their spellcraft rolls (17+).  I made them for everyone who interacted with the witch.

Also, if you want to justify continuing shooting at her, Ivellios obviously damaged her with his last arrow, even if it's only a little bit.


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *What do you guys think of this gaming conundrum?
> Play our characters realistically, and you might die.
> Play our characters effectively, and risk having them do actions that they might not normally do or know about. *




This is a common situation in rpgs (and especially D&D).

Fortunately, it does not apply in this case.  A logical response to an invulnerable opponent would be to flee and try to approach the problem with a different angle, which I fail to see how this would kill you.


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 24, 2002)

Since only three people posted, this being the weekend and all, and Ubaar hasn't edited his post*, I'll wait until tomorrow to update.

Later.



* Too bad magic weapon is the only weapon-boosting spell that can't be cast on 50 arrows IIRC.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 24, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *magic weapon is the only weapon-boosting spell that can't be cast on 50 arrows IIRC.*




That's the general consensus, yes.  I agree with it, I think, even though it does us no good now.

Quick, OT question - are any of you any good at drawing?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 24, 2002)

Not myself, but I have two good friends at my school which are really talented at drawing, though they do mostly anime characters-which look fantastic in my opinion.

Edit-And next time I need to be an illusionist!  That way the main villain can blow all their spells and such while I'm invisible or hiding


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 24, 2002)

CR - my wife can draw a bit, but we both use HeroMachine to get a pictorial representation of our characters.

Heavy G: I edited it.
And anyone else with thoughts on that conundrum i asked about?
It was more of a general question that just slightly pertains to actions in this scene.

And now that it seems that Sollir has been resurrected  (Sollir - HOW many in-character thrads are you IN? LOL It seems like you're keeping busy roleplaying on the boards ; Psionicle, Game of Death, Non-Iconics, any YB?)

Now can we resurrect Ivellios?
Anyone seen Dopp around?
I'm wondering how many times Heavy is going to have to NPC any of our actions if he tries to keep with our standard 1 round per day pace (which i think is a good pace... I don't see why we should run it any slower after the holiday break than before)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 25, 2002)

Lets make a list shall we:
Non-Iconics Adventure-Sollir Furryfoot, Cleric/Fighter
The Psionisicle-Sahgrim, Telepath 
Game of Death #2, Garion, enchanter
YB! 2 characters, Nightmare and Kazz't
YBA! 1 character, Demitri
Industrial Revolution, Hellmaster Phibrizzo, half-machine, half-celestial, advanced to 45 HD, CE Death Slaad with over 100 levels

Thats about it, I was going to sign up for another play by post game but the DM seems to have run off 

Sorry for not posting for a bit, I thought Kytess and Ubaar were on their own little side quest and I didn't know where to insert myself in.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 25, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sorry for not posting for a bit, I thought Kytess and Ubaar were on their own little side quest and I didn't know where to insert myself in. *



There's a bad joke there about Ubaar knowing where he wanted to insert himself in....  

(not sure what side quest you're referring to, tho, Sollir.)

Oh- Sollir - you also might be joining the Iconic Thread too, right?

How do you find time to keep up with all of them>?
Especially the GoD, IR, and YB threads...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 25, 2002)

Well I'm currently not in any game in DnD right now in RL, I have a hard time getting my friends to play, til then I'm playing on the internet.


----------



## Murhid (Feb 26, 2002)

Soz still away...

I'm posting  from school so I can't read the IC thread.. not nuff time. 

From the sounds of things   Murhid will just try to draw attention, if we're still in combat.

It might be another couple days till I can actually _post_. 

Good luck.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 27, 2002)

*gulps*
I wanna be more safe than Ubaar!!  wahhh!!   LOL

I'd love to have waited and let Kytess smack the witch, and have Ubaar heal himself, but after just raging (saving himself, ironically -  Heavy, Stop using Ubaar as a damage sponge!  LOL)
i couldn't justify him not trying to stop the witch before she gets away.

Hopefully, she can't do 3 points of damage with her AoO and her normal attack.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 27, 2002)

Oh, don't worry - I only need to roll a 17 to make a DC 15 Heal check... 

Unless the witch takes a -4 penalty to her attack roll, it'll just be subdual damage, so a wand-wielder should be able to fix you right up.  And that's only if the subdual damage exceeds your hit points.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 27, 2002)

how do you know she doesn't have any tricks up her sleeve?
literally.  
She could have a tiny viper familiar that could be coiled around her arm, waiting to strike anyone that grapples...
maybe the wand has a hidden blade in it:  who knows?  

CR - i just was looking thru the netbook of carnal knowledge resources on the net (from the House rules thread)
The description of Orcs jumping each other after battle gave me an embarrassingly devilish idea of how to have Ubaar react to Kytess after battle.  

I don;t think i;'d have the balls to pull it off properly, tho.  LOL


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *The description of Orcs jumping each other after battle gave me an embarrassingly devilish idea of how to have Ubaar react to Kytess after battle.
> 
> I don;t think i;'d have the balls to pull it off properly, tho.  LOL *




Remember who's at 15 hit points and who's at 3...


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 28, 2002)

Heavy - I keep coming back to check to see what the outcome of this round is!  LOL

Ya got me on the edge of my seat!
Agony........A - gonyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 28, 2002)

Sorry, I've been busy yesterday and couldn't update before the boards started flaking out (at about 1pm, local time, most days).

I'm on it.


----------



## HeavyG (Feb 28, 2002)

Maybe I should explain what the hell happened with Ubaar.

The witches claws are in her description, but they're more cosmetic than anything else.  So, her claw slash was an unarmed attack, which explains the fact that it was subdual damage (not scratched deep enough to be life-threatening) and also the fact that Ubaar got a counter-attack (I assumed with the armor spikes since it made sense).

(Yes, I allow AoOs with unarmed attack, if you must know)


----------



## Conaill (Mar 1, 2002)

Hmm... I guess, officially, Ubaar could have done another Grapple attempt with his AoO?!


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 1, 2002)

LOL!
I was wondering that myself...   

Kinda weird, but it's totally ok how Heavy played it out.

I'm trying to guess what he wants us to do with this devil-woman.

what's with the medallion?  *head hurts*

If she don't pipe up quick, or someone have a good idea what to do, Ubaar would probably rip her in 2.
(in other words, that's proabably about as much talking as yer gonna get outta the enraged guy)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 1, 2002)

Typically, my character would have the witch surrender and have her atone for her deeds.

Not Kytess.

(cue theme song)


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 1, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * I'm trying to guess what he wants us to do with this devil-woman.
> *




What do you mean, what I want you to do ?!?

Do what you want.


Stop trying to second-guess me ! 

*runs from the room crying*


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 1, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Stop trying to second-guess me !
> 
> *runs from the room crying* *



No way, man!
That's part of the game for me!  LOL

Both combat-simulation game, with bits of writing and character development and interaction, as well as a bit of a psychological guessing game about the participants.


----------



## Murhid (Mar 1, 2002)

Murhid did drink that healing potion didn't he ?

Just making sure


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 1, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid did drink that healing potion didn't he ?
> 
> Just making sure  *




Yes.  He would've fallen unconscious by now without it.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 2, 2002)

This is the part where we could use an appointed leader. 

Kytess is a calculated killer, but murder in cold blood is not something she'd consider.  Still, her philosophy on the matter: "Make my day, punk."  If she so much as twitches...

I hope Jalon pipes up IC.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 3, 2002)

hmm..  interesting rules point with Ubaar enraged with 3 hp's left.  

I've had him try to attend to his wounds as a cleric of Uthgar would (casting Cure Light Wounds), but BY THE BOOK, it says you can't cast spells while in rage.
And once Ubaar goes out of rage, he'll begin to suddenly die?

So 2 things:
1) Heavy, go whatever way you think is best - he can lose Shield of Faith for a Cure Light Wounds and stay up, or have him go over to the side and pass out after battle from the wounds.

2) What do you all think of that temporary hit point mechanic that 3E has for Brb's.?
I've heard a bunch of people in threads bemoaning how it doesn't work quite right. 
What do you think?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 3, 2002)

Just let Sollir or Jalon cast a spell on Ubaar! 

It's the same mechanic as with every Constitution change... *shrug*

You don't get tougher when raging (no temporary hit points), but you do not feel the pain as easily.

You sustained more wounds than your body can handle right now, but the adrenaline rush keeps you walking. When it stops, you collapse. I think, this is a pretty reasonable and realistic approach, actually!

Have seen it happen in sports, for example, in a soccer game a player broke his leg but kept on playing, when the adrenaline rush stopped and he looked down at his wounds, he collapsed immediately, unconscious!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanee has it exactly right.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 3, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon once more unsheathes his blade, utters a quick yet grim-sounding prayer, and proceeds to run the witch through. *






I thought Kytess was harsh!


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 4, 2002)

Well, I for one am not surprised.

Jalon is pretty hardcore. 

(Note that while Tyr is LG, Jalon is LN.  Also, he is empowered by his church to judge criminals and carry out punishment, as long as it doesn't step on the local authorities' toes.  If he abuses that power, he'll be judged accordingly, of course. )



Anyway, that encounter brings the XP total for the adventure to date to 2025 Xps each (except Sollir that IIRC didn't post a dream, so has only 1925 XPs, tell me if I'm wrong).

That means everyone goes up a level.

The procedure for that is :

1) Post here saying which class your advance, which feat you take, which skills, etc... (everything that's changing for your level up.

2) Post an updated version of your character to the Rogue's Gallery forum thread.

Until then, your character doesn't change.



(Don't forget the hit points are automatically averaged and rounded up.)


I'm so proud of you. *sniff*


----------



## Murhid (Mar 4, 2002)

hrm

Another level in Monk and I think i'll go with 

Feat: _mobility_   - (dam I'm becoming the typical monk...)
Sp's: 1 on jump, 1 on move silently, and 2 on open locks (cc).
Hp's now: 20
Special: still mind, stunning attack now 3/day
Speed: 40 ft

that it ? (other than Saves and BAB)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 4, 2002)

Kytess takes a level in fighter.

Skills advanced: Craft (weaponsmith), Jump, Ride, and Tumble (1 point each; 1/2 rank in Tumble puts me from 2.5 to 3 ranks)
Feat: Cleave
BAB: increase by 1
Saves: +1 to Ref and Will


*Kytess, female human Ftr3:* ECL 3; HD 3d10+6; hp 28; Init +4; Spd 30 ft; AC 19 (+4 Dex, +5 _chain shirt_); Melee mw spiked chain +8 (2d4+3); Ranged mighty composite longbow [+2] +7 (1d8+2/crit x3); AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will -1; Str 14, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 8.
_Skills and Feats:_ Craft (weaponsmith) +9, Jump +7, Ride +10, Tumble +8; Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (spiked chain), Power Attack, Weapon Finesse (spiked chain).
_Possessions:_ mw spiked chain, _+1 chain shirt_, mighty composite longbow [+2], mw weaponsmith’s tools, 20 arrows, backpack, entertainer’s outfit, 8 days’ rations, _potion of cure light wounds_, waterskin, dagger, longsword (in bandolier), 41 gp.


----------



## Taz (Mar 4, 2002)

“Yay! A level-up!” 

_Taz will become a 2nd level Rogue!_

_Hitpoints:_ +6
_BAB:_ +1
_Saves:_ Reflex +1
_Special Abilities:_ Evasion
_Feat:_ Weapon Finesse (dagger)
_Skills:_ Bluff +1, Disable Device +2, Jump +2, Open Lock +1, Search +1, Spot +2, Tumble +1.

Wait... Can I take Speak Language: Draconic (2 skill points), or would I need a teacher to learn it properly?

I'd use the skill points from Jump +2 then...

Unless there are any objections, I will use this:

_Skills (revised):_ Bluff +1, Disable Device +2, Open Lock +1, Search +1, Spot +2, Tumble +1, Speak Language: Draconic (cross-class).


----------



## Murhid (Mar 4, 2002)

*Murhid, male human Mnk2:* CR 3; ECL 3; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 3d8+2; hp 20; Init +3; Spd 40 ft; AC 17 (+1 _bracers of armor_, +3 Mnk, +3 Dex); Melee unarmed strike +4 (1d6+2), or unarmed strike +2/+2 (1d6+2); Ranged mw shuriken +6 (1 [x3]); SA stunning attack; SQ evasion, fast movement, still mind; AL LN; SV Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +7; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 10. 
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +3, Diplomacy +3, Escape Artist +4, Hide +5, Jump +5, Listen +8, Move Silently +9, Open Locks +4; Deflect Arrows, Dodge, Improved Unarmed Strike, Mobility, Run. 
_SA–Stunning Attack (Su):_ 3/day, Murhid may attempt to stun a living creature for 1 round. The creature is unable to act unless it succeeds a Fortitude save (DC 14). 
_Equipment:_ mw shuriken (9), silvered shuriken (3), _+1 bracers of armor_, 2 days' rations, 3 sunrods, waterskin, winter blanket, 40 gp.

That correct ?

How do I deal with Open Locks ? Do I add/subtract the modifier for not having/having the tools ?


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 4, 2002)

Level 3, woohoo!  Jalon takes another level in cleric (level 2 spells, Huzzah!), takes Cleave as his feat and puts a skill point into both Knowledge (Religion) and Concentration.  

I'll get his full stats up later tonight.


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 4, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess takes a level in fighter.
> 
> Feat: Cleave
> *




Damn.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *How do I deal with Open Locks ? Do I add/subtract the modifier for not having/having the tools ? *




The modifier is -2, if you do not have the appropriate tools.
I don't think you should add this into your character sheet.

BTW, Taz has masterwork thieves' tools and also knows how to use them! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 4, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Damn.  *




I can Cleave into *3 times* as many squares as Jalon.


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 5, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I can Cleave into *3 times* as many squares as Jalon.  *




I know.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 5, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *I know.  *




Oh, but it gets better.  I can Cleave into nearly *5* times as many squares in 3-D fights.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

My computer hard-drive crashed earlier this year before the original ENWorld messageboards closed, did anyone save my char stats by chance?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 5, 2002)

*Sollir Furryfoot, male strongheart halfling Clr1, Ftr1:* CR 2; Small Humanoid (halfling); HD 1d8+1d10; hp 15; Init +5 (Dex); Spd 20 ft; AC 19 (+3 studded leather, +5 Dex, +1 size); Melee mw shortsword +5 (1d6+2/crit 19-20); Ranged +10 (1d6/crit x3); SA spells, turn undead; AL CN; SV Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +3; Str 14, Dex 20, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 8.
_Skills and Feats:_ Spot +3, Spellcraft +0; Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Focus (shortbow).
_Cleric Spells Prepared (3/2):_ 0 – _detect magic_, _light_, _virtue_; 1 – _bless_, _magic weapon_.
_Domain Spells_ (Brandobaris/Trickery and Luck): 1 – _change self_.
_SA - Turn Undead (Su):_ 2/day, Sollir Furryfoot can attempt to turn undead creatures. He can turn undead with no more than (1d20-8)/3 HD. Each attempt, he turns 2d6 total HD.
_Equipment:_ mw mighty composite shortbow [+2], mw arrows (45), arrows (20), _scrolls of magic weapon_ (2), mw shortsword, studded leather, _wand of cure light wounds_, _potion of cat's grace_, tanglefoot bag, holy symbol (stone with halfling's footprint).

He can fire 2 arrows at +9/+9 within 30ft. of a opponent for 1d6+3 damage.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

(Much appreciated!, Oh well, guess I don't advance til next adventure.)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 5, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid, male human Mnk2: CR 3; ECL 3; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 3d8+2; hp 20; Init +3; Spd 40 ft; AC 17 (+1 bracers of armor, +3 Mnk, +3 Dex); Melee unarmed strike +4 (1d6+2), or unarmed strike +2/+2 (1d6+2); Ranged mw shuriken +6 (1 [x3]); SA stunning attack; SQ evasion, fast movement, still mind; AL LN; SV Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +7; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 10.
> Skills and Feats: Climb +3, Diplomacy +3, Escape Artist +4, Hide +5, Jump +5, Listen +8, Move Silently +9, Open Locks +4; Deflect Arrows, Dodge, Improved Unarmed Strike, Mobility, Run.
> SA–Stunning Attack (Su): 3/day, Murhid may attempt to stun a living creature for 1 round. The creature is unable to act unless it succeeds a Fortitude save (DC 14).
> Equipment: mw shuriken (9), silvered shuriken (3), +1 bracers of armor, 2 days' rations, 3 sunrods, waterskin, winter blanket, 40 gp.
> ...




I suggest changing "Mnk2" to "Mnk3". 

Also, change HD to 3d8+3 and hit points to 21.  Saves should be Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +6.  I won't address the Open Locks score, as it's been covered.

IDHMBIFOM, but it looks good otherwise.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 5, 2002)

I'd guess, that you advance after the next combat! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Murhid (Mar 5, 2002)

lol, thanks CR !


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 5, 2002)

add 1 lvl of Cleric (Corellion Larethian)
Dwarf's Toughness feat
+12 hp (5hp + 1hp + 6hp)
+1 rank in Sense Motive, he's slowly learning how to assess people's trustworthiness 
+2 Fort, +2 Will
Turn Undead 1/day 
Domains: War- Weapon Focus Longsword, Elf- Point Blank Shot 
Spells/day: 3/2+D, 0th- Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, 1st- Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon (D)


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 5, 2002)

i'm running short on time lately, but i was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for a feat for Ubaar from MotW?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 5, 2002)

Extra Rage, +2 rages per day?


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 5, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *add 1 lvl of Cleric (Corellion Larethian)
> *




Wow.  I didn't see _that_ coming.


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 5, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *(Much appreciated!, Oh well, guess I don't advance til next adventure.) *




If you remember, I started you off at 1100 Xps because Jalon wanted to make scrolls or something like that.  So you're ok.


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 5, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Extra Rage, +2 rages per day? *



good recommendation!
what are the prereqs?

any other recommendations?
I'm kinda bored with the normal feats, and I don't think I can qualify for Power Lunge, I don't think we'll be advancing THAT many levels in this online adventure (unfortunately).
I have quite a few ideas for Ubaar's advancement, but I probably couldn't have taken Scent at 1st level if i wanted to get fancy.
(needed the Lesser Scent or something to be granted as a race bonus for half-orcs, grrr...   LOL)

oops..


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 5, 2002)

Hey, Alhandra, can't you read ?

This is the non-iconics adventure.  Beat it, bud.


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 5, 2002)




----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 5, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> *good recommendation!
> what are the prereqs?*




"Ability to rage".


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 6, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *I guess she could not observe how the witch activated the wand?*





SRD says :



> _Spell Trigger_
> 
> Anyone with a spell on his or her spell list knows how to use a spell trigger item that stores that spell. Activating a spell trigger item is a standard action and does not provoke attacks of opportunity.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 6, 2002)

Nice, I thought you would need some command word for wands also. Good to know! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Darkness (Mar 6, 2002)

The thread has nearly reached the post limit (200). Please start a new one and post a link to it here if desired. Thanks.


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 7, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *The thread has nearly reached the post limit (200). Please start a new one and post a link to it here if desired. Thanks. *




Oh, yeah ?  What are you gonna do about it, you big moderator guy ?  Huh ?  You gonna use your 'superpowers' on us, trying to keep us down ?  We won't stand for this, you hear me ?  We will not be bullied ! We will not bow to 'The Man'.




Oh, and here's the thread.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks, HeavyG!


----------

